# mATX Gaming System



## Rofler (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte mir seit langem mal wieder einen PC zulegen, um mit meinen Kollegen ein wenig zu zocken. Mein letzter PC ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und in der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich auf meine Konsole und mein Mac Book beschränkt. 

Da ich keine Lust habe mir so ein riesen Gerät ins Zimmer zu stellen, habe ich mir für ein kleines Gehäuse mit mATX Mainboard entschieden. Ich würde euch bitten mir mal eure Meinung zu dem System zu sagen und ob es ggf. noch verbesserungswürdiges daran gibt. Natürlich sollte das System zukunftstauglich sein, allerdings muss ich Battlefield 4 o.ä. nicht auf Ultra spielen.

Mein Budget sollte momentan die 600€ nicht weit übersteigen, daher habe ich mich noch für keine Grafikkarte entschieden. Die soll dann aber nen Monat später folgen. Dann wird das Budget natürlich nochmal um ca. 250€ erweitert. 

Zu den Komponenten:

*Gehäuse:* Bitfenix Prodigy M (ca. 85€)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Mini-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_936992.html

*Mainboard:* ASRock Z87M Extreme4 (ca. 100€)
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/mainboar...srock-z87m-extreme4-z87-sockel-1150-matx-ddr3

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K (Haswell) (ca. 200€)
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/cpu-proz...el-core-i5-4670k-4x3.40ghz-so1150-box-haswell

*RAM:* 8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit (ca. 90€)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...entX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html

*HDD:* WD Caviar Green 1000GB SATA 6Gb/s Intellipower 64MB (ca. 50€) (SSD wäre schön, aber zu teuer)
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/festplat...iar-green-1000gb-sata-6gb/s-intellipower-64mb

*Netzteil:* 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze (ca. 80€) (oder sind 630 Watt mit Blick in die Zukunft übertrieben?)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757839.html

Außerdem brauche ich noch eine zusätzliche WLAN Karte, da es mit der Verkabelung in meiner Wohnung etwas schlecht aussieht. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

Später sollte dann als Graka noch eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 o.ä. bis 250€ her! (bei den aktuellen Grakas hab ich mich leider noch nicht genau eingelesen. Falls es was besseres in dem Preissegment gibt, her damit!)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps bzgl. leiser und starker CPU Lüfter sowie Gehäuselüfter geben könntet. Ich denke sonst wird es in dem kleinen Gehäuse ggf. etwas zu warm.


Gruß Rofler


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Für 250 Euro bekommst du fast die R9 280X. Ist zwar etwas teurer (ab 265€ in einer guten Version von Sapphire), ist aber deutlich besser als eine GTX 660. Darunter kommen die GTX 760 und die R9 270X für 170, die die GTX 660 auch locker schlagen.

Du kannst sparen beim RAM, 1600 Mhz bzw 12800U reichen völlig. Der sollte ab 60 Euro zu haben sein. Und bei solch einer guten Marke reichen locker 500W. Da sparst du auch nochmal 20 Euro.  

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein i5 4570 und Board für 70 Euro.

Wenn dir das Gehäuse sehr gut gefällt ok, aber sonst bekommt man schon gute ab 40-50 Euro. Das BItfenix Shinobi oder Zalman Z5+. 

Das reicht dann schon fast um eine SSD fürs System einzubauen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Ne GTx 660 ist ne ganz schlechte Wahl, die ist veraltet, und die wird an sich nur als Restposten noch verkauft mit hohen Preisen vermutlich nur deswegen, weil ein Shop die schon lange im Lager hat mit einem damals hohen Einkaufspreis. WENN GTX 660 dann dürfte die maximal ca 140€ kosten, denn schon eine AMD R9 270X für 170€ ist deutlich schneller. Wenn Du eh ca. 240€ ausgeben wolltest, dann nimm direkt eine R9 280X oder GTX 770, die kosten ab 240€ (AMD) bzw. 260€ (Nvidia)


 Es gibt von Bitfenix auch ein "normales" Prodigy-Gehäuse, das wäre noch kompakter, hat Mini-ITX. Als Mainboard muss dann Mini-ITX rein, da gibt es zB dieses Board von Gigabyte mit WLAN: Gigabyte H87N-WIFI Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX  allerdings kannst Du damit dann nicht übertakten - hast Du das denn vor? Weil Du nämlich oben ne K-CPU und ein Z-Board genommen hast.


 Beim RAM nutzt schnelleres RAM als DDR3-1600 nichts, da reicht also 2x4GB für ca 65€ völlig aus.

 Bei der Festplatte keine "green" oder "eco" nehmen. Gibt aber ja genug andere mit 1000GB und nicht-eco um die 50€

 630W sind übertrieben, ein moderner HighEnd-PC zieht vlt 350W, und weil "billige" Netzteile oft nicht so effizient sind, empfiehlt man halt mind 500W oder mehr. Bei dem BeQuiet aber würden selbst 400W reichen   für Zukunftssicherheit würd ich eher 500-600W nehmen. FALLS du mal eine solche teure Monstergrafikkarte anschaffst, dass das dann trotzdem nicht reicht, dann wirst du ein nötiges neues Netzteil eh aus der Portokasse zahlen


----------



## Rofler (9. Januar 2014)

Nachdem meine erste Antwort von gerade irgendwo einem Bug zum Opfer gefallen ist hier die Kurzfassung:

Bitfenix Prodigy und Prodigy M sind meines Wissens identisch, nur der Innenraum vom M wurde überarbeitet, sodass auch mATX rein passt. Mini-ITX ist mir zu klein, weil es mit ner großen Graka dann schon recht eng wird.

Bzgl. Graka werde ich dann mal die R9 280X und die GTX770 vergleichen. Danke für den Tipp.

Option mit dem Übertakten möchte ich mir offen halten, je nachdem was ich mal an Leistung brauche. Daher K CPU und Z Mainboard.

Warum reicht der RAM mit 1600MHz aus? (zum Verständnis) Dann werde ich mich da auch nach günstigerem umschauen.

Beim Netzteil werde ich dann dabei bleiben, oder ggf. das nächst kleinere von Be Quiet nehmen. Da kann ich ja nichts falsch machen. 

Bzgl. der HDD bin ich mir noch unsicher. Ich brauche keine 1TB, mir würden vorerst auch die 250GB einer SSD reichen. Habe allerdings noch nichts vernünftiges mit nem guten Preis/Leistung Verhältnis gefunden und kenne mich mit den SSDs nicht aus. Irgendwelche Tipps? Ggf. entschließe ich mich da auch noch um.


Gruß Rofler


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Januar 2014)

Intelprozessoren sind spezifiziert, mit RAM zu laufen, der 1333 oder 1600 MHz hat. Mehr bringt keinen Leistungsvorteil, schon gar keinen, den man merken könnte. Was der genaue technische Grund ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

Bei Amd wäre das anders, da macht schnellerer Speicher Sinn, wenn man die integrierte Grafik nutzt, da diese auf den ram zugreift.

Bei den SSDs sind die samsung evo, die crucial m500 oder die kingston hyperX ganz gut.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2014)

also wenn man mal bei ... _besseren _Läder schaut, wird das schon klarer:
Caseking.de 

Das gehäuse ist auch echt gut, ich hab da letzt auch einen Rechner damit zusammen gebaut und da passt in das ITX ansich eine normale 2 Slotbreite GraKa rein

Und naja, nachdem wir mal vor Jahren eine 4MB HDD gekauft haben, die damals gigantisch groß war und wie schnell die dann doch voll war, also ich würde nicht dem Irrglauben verfallen das 250 einem ausreichen, vorallem wenn da schon so vielleicht 100GB für C: wegfallen
Auch mehr Leistung für das NT kann man nehmen oder man spart sich das Geld und investiert das in was das man auch nutzt


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Pridigy M von den Außenmaßen gleich ist oder nicht "zu groß", dann nimm das ruhig. Das normale prodigy ist aber auch so gebaut, dass da große Grafikkarten reinpassen. Man macht dann einen Teil des Festpkattenkäfigs weg, dann hast Du halt 2-3 Festplattten weniger, aber immer noch Platz für 2-3 große und weitere kleine (bzw SSDs)

Mit nem guten CPU-Kühler zum übertakten kann es aber schon enger werden, da besser genau informieren

Beim RAM isses so: 1600 ist schon so schnell, da kommt die CPU gar nicht mit den Daten nach, um das nutzen zu können. Das kannst Du Dir so vorstellen: wenn bei nem Automotor (CPU) die Benzinzufuhr (RAM-Takt) schlecht ist (zB nur DDR3-1066), dann bekommt der Motor zu wenig Benzin und bringt seine PS-Leistung nicht voll. Wenn aber die Benzinzufuhr (RAM-Takt) voll da ist (DDR3-1600), dann kommt die Motorleistung voll zu Geltung - eine noch größere potentielle Benzinzufuhr (DDR-2400) bringt aber nix, weil der Motor nicht mehr Benzin verbrennen kann als bei DDR3-1600  MESSBAR hast Du zwar mit schnellerem RAM etwas mehr Leistung, aber das ist echt nur MESSbar , nicht SPÜRbar. Was anderes wäre es bei bestimmten CPUs, wenn man deren interne Grafik nutzen will - DA kann sehr schnelles RAM einen merkbaren Vorteil bringe, wenn man über diese interne Grafik spielen will

Wegen der SSD: moderne Games haben gern mal nur für sich 10, 12 oder auch über 20GB. Ne 250GB-SSD wird echt arg eng, außer du hast immer nur ne Handvoll Games installiert. Daher würde ich da schon lieber eine 1000GB-HDD einbauen. Weniger bringt nix, da spparst Du grad mal 5-10€


----------



## Rofler (10. Januar 2014)

RAM Problematik verstanden. Danke 

Bzgl. SSD würden die 250GB, wie gesagt, vorerst reichen. Bei den Datenmengen heute ist das ja nen Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, also müsste zwangsläufig später noch was größeres her. Denke aber ich spare mir das Geld und nehme erstmal ne normale Platte.

Eine Frage ist bisher noch offen. Was empfehlt ihr für einen CPU Lüfter oder reicht der boxed Lüfter erstmal aus?


Gruß Rofler


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2014)

Der boxed ist bei Last halt dann schon deutlich hörbar, einer ab ca 15€ wäre schon viel leiser, ab 25-30€ kriegst Du welche fürs Übertakten, die auch bei Standardtakt dann sehr leise sind. Hängt aber auch ein wenig davon ab, welches Board und RAM du nimmst - teurere/größere KÖNNTEN da in Konflikt kommen.

 Wo wolltest Du denn bestellen?


----------



## Rofler (11. Januar 2014)

Wo ich bestelle ich mir eigentlich egal. Werde die Preise vorher nochmal genauer vergleichen und die Komponenten ggf. auch in verschiedenen Shops bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2014)

Ich würd es nicht auf zu viele Shops verteilen. Bei Hardwareversand.de sind die Preise zB recht gut, man sollte aber über den Preisvergleich die Produkte aufrufen. Mindfactory ist Zb auch günstig, da hab ich aber EHER mal was von Problemchen gehrt bei Reklamation oder auch dass mal eindeutig geöffnete Ware versendet wird ohne vorigen Hinweis - aber schwer zu sagen, ob das einfach nur auffällt, weil die eben so viele Kunden haben


----------

